# Slugs



## Bigeye (Apr 6, 2006)

I would like to get someone elses opinion on brands of slugs. I have shot 3 inch Rem copper solids for the las 7 years. I had run into a great deal on them a few years ago due to a pricing error at Ganer Mt so I had bought like 2 boxes. This year I have had to put a new scope on my gun and the slugs are all gone. Those things are line $13 a box. Any opinions out there?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I shoot the Remington Copper Solid Premium Core Lokt 2 3/4. I love them. They are pricey but they shoot so good out of my 870. I need to shoot sabots anyhow because I shoot through a rifled barrel. If you are shooting through a smooth bore the Remingtonn Sluggers are pretty good and cheap too. Basically you just have to buy a couple boxes of several brands and spend some time at the range and see what groups the best.

On a side note.....I no longer spend $15 a box for my slugs. I found last year that Meijer had them on clearance for $3 a box after season. I bought 10 boxes and will go after season this year and pick up some more.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I shoot the Federal 12ga 3 Premium Hydra Shock sabots with great success out of my Remington 870 rifled barrel. I was paying around 11.99 a box for them. This year they went up to 14.99 a box. I about crapped my pants. Gander said all ammo went up because manufactures are producing so much military ammo orders that they are not making as much civilian ammo. I have never had a deer run on me. They all have dropped were they were standing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lightfield hybred or winchester super X, both are 1oz. lead 2 3/4". i see no need for the 3"mags unless you like the pain or plan on taking 100 yrd shots. but for the money (about $8.00 a box) you cant beat either of these. i shoot a mossburg 9200 (semi) and 3 out of 5 holes are touching at 80 yrds from sand bags with the lightfields and the winchesters seem to shoot even better. i use winchesters now, they come in a silver box and they are a basic sabot lead slug. no hoopla, no bs just a great slug. never had a deer run far (out of sight) after hes been hit with one..try a box and see your gun might not like them, but mine loves them.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a Remington 1100 and shoot Breneke KO Sabots. I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I also use the Breneke KOs . But have also used the Remington Slugger and never had any trouble with them also , The Walmart here in Athens has them on sale 1.24 a box.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lightfield Hybred Exp slugs work fantastic and have some major knock down power. 1- 1/4 oz. of lead in a 2-3/4 in shell. Might give them a try. 
Bob


----------



## FABA_Guy24 (Apr 22, 2005)

i shoot the lightfield hybrid 20ga. they seem to group and shoot pretty well out of my 870.


----------



## silver fisher (Sep 28, 2006)

I shoot the Lightfield Hybred 12 GA. 2 3/4 in my Mossberg 500 with good success, but I picked up a few boxes of the Hornady SST slugs. These slugs have a pointed polymer tip and are supposed to perform up to 200 yds. I have only shot a few of these so far, but at 50 yds. they shot 4" higher than the Lightfields. I hope to shoot some more this weekend. I will post my results if I make it to the range. I have seen them several places for $9.99/box. You can see ballistics at www. hornady.com.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

silver fisher said:


> I shoot the Lightfield Hybred 12 GA. 2 3/4 in my Mossberg 500 with good success, but I picked up a few boxes of the Hornady SST slugs. These slugs have a pointed polymer tip and are supposed to perform up to 200 yds. I have only shot a few of these so far, but at 50 yds. they shot 4" higher than the Lightfields. I hope to shoot some more this weekend. I will post my results if I make it to the range. I have seen them several places for $9.99/box. You can see ballistics at www. hornady.com.



no offense ment here but if you need to take a 200 ydr shot at a deer in ohio you shouldnt have a gun in you hands. thats too far of a shot with a shotgun slug IMO. to many variables.. why not try to get a closer shot? i honestly cant remember a shot over 60 to 70 yrds at a whitetail ever on any hunt for me.ever..but in defense of the 200 yrd shot, if you have a shooting bench and a calm day with the animal drugged and tied to a tree sure take the shot..

silver fisher im not riding you or putting you down, im saying the its a sales pitch. "you can drop a deer at 200yards with our product, just read the balistics" bull sh!t.. stay away from the hoopla (and cost that comes with it) lightfield will do the job just as well if not better than the polly tip jobber. it has for me for years. i just shoot winchester now because i got a great deal at a gun show on a case a few years ago..but they do seem to shoot a little bit tighter for me that the lightfields. good luck on what you choose to do.

just remember sight in with one brand and type, practice with it and hunt with it dont switch back and forth. oh yea the lightfields are 1-1/4 oz. my first post said that they were 1 oz. my mistake.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I personally would never take a shot at 200yards. I do not think silver fisher was implementing he would, just merely thats what the manufacture is stating. There are not to many places in Ohio that you could. According to a test done by a writer for the North American Hunter, http://www.nrapublications.org/tah/Slugs.asp the SSTs dropped 6.6 inches at 125 yards. So EZbite is correct. 

I hit the range a lot so I am confident in my firearm and in myself to take a 100-yard shot. I shoot my slug gun all year long to be proficient. I belive I owe it to myself and the deer I hunt as not to wound any animals. 



ezbite said:


> li see no need for the 3"mags unless you like the pain or plan on taking 100 yrd shots.


Ezbite, I buy the 3 inch slugs just for that reason. If that big one comes by and he is out that far, I do not want any excuse for missing. I gain 100 FPS and I gain 290 FT/LBS over the 2 ¾ slugs. Besides my 870 shots them the best out some of the others I have tried and they do not really kick any more than the rest. I have a Boyds thumbhole and it actually absorb a lot of the recoil along with having my muzzle ported.


----------



## silver fisher (Sep 28, 2006)

EZ Bite,
As Toxic stated, I was merely quoting what the manufacturer claims. I also would not take a 200 yd. shot with a shot gun slug. According to the ballistics on the Hornady website, the 6.6 in. drop is at 200yds. They show 0 drop at 150 yds. I know most of this is a sales pitch. As I stated, I have not done enough shooting with this slug to form a good opinion. I was just letting guys know about a new product that I am trying out. I also said that it is *supposed* to perform at 200 yds. Sorry if I mislead anyone. Just letting you know what I have read. I will post again after more range time with the new slug.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

toxic you make several good point and seems to me you are set up to shoot 3" mags. i have no reason for it because ill never need to take a 100 yard shot, but thats because of the way my stand is set up. in keeping with this thread what type of slug do you shoot?

silver fisher i was in no way tring to say it was you taking the 200 yard shot or that you planed too. i was speaking of anyone in general who decided to take that VERY low percentage shot. 

i do stand by what i said. if anyone needs to take a 200 yard shot that person needs to get a different hobby because that person is not a hunter or sportsmen.

i still say go with the lightfields or winchesters.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> toxic you make several good point and seems to me you are set up to shoot 3" mags. i have no reason for it because ill never need to take a 100 yard shot, but thats because of the way my stand is set up. in keeping with this thread what type of slug do you shoot?


EZ, as I stated in reply #3 I shoot the Federal 12ga 3 Premium Hydra Shock sabots. [email protected]


----------

